# DRESSAGE LIVE LINK ON INTERNET



## ROG (7 August 2012)

LIVE HERE NOW


----------



## Meowy Catkin (7 August 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## Stark Dismay (7 August 2012)

Does anyone have a link to watch it in france? The French TV Channel I am watching seems to think the sound of their commentator'svoices is far preferable to the music, and I caNt find it on sky player. The beeb doesn't work here either.


----------

